# Sitka Gear



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

I was looking at backpacks and was kinda hooked after I checked out the Sitka gear 30 bivy. Has anybody ever used this pack or any other sitka packs? I was also wondering about their rain gear. I looked at the stormfront and stormfront lite sets and liked the way they were built. Thanks.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I know nothing about their rain gear but I have that bag and I love it. Goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Have you ever used it for backpack hunts?


----------

